# I'm thinking of buying a used Mac



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

This is in order to publish on iTunes Connect.

I've been warned against buying something too old, because Apple likes to make upgrades so something too old will likely become obsolete soon. But I really only intend to upload with this computer -- not write on it or anything. I'm a confirmed PC girl and although I'll learn a new operating system in order to do the uploads, I really won't be using it for anything other than uploading and the occasional checking of email when my 3-year-old commandeers my laptop.  

So what specs do I need? What model year do you think is the oldest I could get away with safely?


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

Here is the system requirements: iTunes Producer 2.8 for books requires a Macintosh with an Intel Core processor, at least 512 MB RAM, and
Mac OS X v10.6 or later installed. 

I bought a Mac Mini and only use it for uploading to iTunes (I already had an extra monitor, keyboard, and mouse). I'm also a PC girl.


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

Excellent. Thanks!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Depending on how tech savvy you are you can just buy the OSX and install it on a virtual machine on your regular computer - that's what I did.


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow, that went right over my head, chrisanthropic. Which pretty much explains how un-tech-savvy I am. LOL


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Basically you can buy the MAC OS and use a program to install "MAC" like a normal app on your computer so you'd basically be running a mac from inside windows.  

But if that was all Greek to you then used is probably a good way to go


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Dan C. Rinnert said:


> Please don't confuse a MAC address with the Mac OS.
> 
> ETA: Using _MAC_ instead of _Mac_ is the computer world equivalent of using _there_ when you meant _their_.


I think he means installing a program to run Mac OSX on your own non-Mac computer. It's possible. But hard. 

How to Run Mac OS X in VirtualBox on Windows
http://lifehacker.com/5583650/run-mac-os-x-in-virtualbox-on-windows

Beware, though, this is a 2010 blog post, things are bound to have changed a little from that tutorial.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

I have bought several refurbished Macs over the years directly through Apple and every one of them worked like a charm.  You get the Apple guarantee and warranty, so it's worth the up to 33% off you get.  And the computers are basically new, not older models.  Check the Apple website. They have separate listings for refurbished machines and they change daily as inventory comes and goes.  

Refurbished means someone returned the computer shortly after buying it or receiving it as a gift.  It could have been for any reason (didn't work, didn't like it, not fast enough, etc.).  It goes back to the factory, gets put through the paces and fixed if necessary, and then is ready for sale again.  They can't sell it as new since it's already been sold once, so it goes out as "refurbished".  A total steal of a deal!!


----------



## KellyHarper (Jul 29, 2012)

I strongly encourage picking up a Mac and I echo whoever said to pick up a slightly newer model if possible. You definitely don't want to be left stranded if they upgrade the iTunes producer to require a more recent OS.

If you check Craigslist and perhaps Ebay you'll be able to find really great deals on Mac Minis, and that's going to be your most cost efficient way of getting the Mac OSx with the least amount of hassles. I'm currently using a Macbook and running a Hackintosh (shh, don't tell) (google it if you're at all curious - I just lucked out that my PC could run it "out of box" as they say).

Good luck!


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Amanda Brice said:


> ...because Apple likes to make upgrades so something too old will likely become obsolete soon...


Oh, yes, and Windows never does that, nope...

Nor Android...



LOL


----------



## Rene Folsom (Jan 2, 2013)

I am going to jump in here and give my bit of advise. Keep in mind, this advise is coming from a Mac Snob, so of course, I'm going to be biased. I do also have PCs and was a PC user up until 3 years ago.

I will reiterate what Elle Casey suggested... check out the refurbished macs on the Apple website: http://store.apple.com/us/browse/home/specialdeals/mac. My 27" iMac was purchased 3 years ago, refurbished, with full warranty. I have been told that the refurbished models are actually better because they go through more rigorous testing.

It is my PERSONAL opinion that you will get the mac and end up LOVING it. But again, that's on a personal level - some people end up hating them. Usually, if you're open to learning new things, then you'll end up loving the Mac OS X and the entire environment.

Lastly, and most will not agree with me, but I suggest getting the applecare plan as well (their extended warranty plan which is only available if you buy either a new or refurbished model that is still under the normal manufacturer warranty). My iMac began giving me a few minor issues about a year ago. I took it in and because I had applecare, they took care of EVERYTHING for me. I didn't have to lift a finger (other than carry the massive thing into the store).

So, when it comes to buying a Mac, my suggestion is to buy refurbished and purchase applecare - you'll end up loving the computer so much it'll be your primary machine in no time! 

If you do happen to buy an older model on Craigslist or similar - here's my experience and advise... Several months ago, I decided to buy a MacBook Pro from someone I knew (who I just happened to run across on Craigslist). I was able to go to his house and try it out, play with it, use it for a bit, and make sure it had the latest OS X installed. Check the condition, make sure the battery life is good, make sure the charger connection is good (plug it in while you're there... make sure the charger is also in good condition). If someone is too imatient to let you play with it before buying it, then they don't deserve your money. My MacBook Pro is a 2009 model and I still paid $500 for it (which was actually a steal considering they were selling for close to $750 on eBay). Keep in mind, buying an older model like this will not get you any sort of warranty. If something goes, it goes and you're SOL. Macs actually use the same hardware manufacturers as PCs do now. It's their operating system (mac vs windows) that actually makes the major difference when it comes to performance and longevity.

Lastly, and I suggest this to ALL PC and Mac users - BACK UP YOUR DATA! (shouty capitals absolutely necessary)

That is all. Hope this helps you make your decision. Good luck!


----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

A refurb Mac-Mini with the basics is probably going to be the most cost effective and give you some years of life with the current versions of the OS and software. You will not need to buy an Apple monitor nor keyboards or mouse necessarily either; Blue Tooth or USB mice and keyboards will work but I'd at least suggest an Apple keyboard if you want to use some of the quick keys for the interface. 

An adapter to VGA might need to be purchased if your current monitor only has VGA but the Mac-Mini usually comes with a DVI adapter. If you have a monitor that has both, you can run both a PC and the Mac-Mini concurrently on the same monitor by switching to the other input. They run under $1k for the basics and are probably the most hassel free for the buck. 

I didn't realise OSX would install on a VM! I've been working with virtual machines for years in my career and have used VirtualBox, so something I'll have to play with.


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

Amanda Brice said:


> I've been warned against buying something too old, because Apple likes to make upgrades so something too old will likely become obsolete soon. But I really only intend to upload with this computer -- not write on it or anything. I'm a confirmed PC girl and although I'll learn a new operating system in order to do the uploads, I really won't be using it for anything other than uploading and the occasional checking of email when my 3-year-old commandeers my laptop.
> 
> So what specs do I need? What model year do you think is the oldest I could get away with safely?


Mac Mini is a great buy if you you are looking for a desktop. If you want a laptop, i'd pick up a MacBook Air or 13" MacBook Pro. All are excellent and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals (Feb 21, 2012)

Just a note, I tried the virtualbox thing from the article last month and got nowhere. It eventually installed, but it wasn't stable. The OS would boot, but if you tried to do anything it would crash.

On Mac making things unable to work with older machines, I would say quite the opposite. However, a few years ago they switched from PowerPC processors to Intel processors and that created a large division and if you're on the earlier side of it, you're more or less out of luck these days.

Looking briefly at our local Craig's list, I find a MacBook with an intel processor for $350.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I'd lean toward getting a refurbished unit from Apple versus a used model from some John Doe selling his old laptop, if for no other reason than hopefully having a relatively new battery -- unless you don't expect to run it often on its battery. Batteries do have a lifetime, and at least on some Mac models are rather notoriously difficult to replace or require that you have an experienced technician do so. Therefore, if you see a used Mac that looks attractive to you, try googling info on that model regarding cost/difficulty to replace its battery, and figure that into your cost analysis.

Or just install Linux (stand-alone or dual-boot) on a PC, if you want to learn a new OS.


----------



## Rene Folsom (Jan 2, 2013)

Replacing batteries for Macs is actually easy.  They can just be pricey, especially if you want to stick with genuine Apple batteries.  But, I still think certified Apple refurbished would be your best bet... not because of battery, but because of warranty.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I'm not a Mac user, so I'm only going by what I've heard; but according to the support.apple.com site:



> *Which Mac notebook models require battery replacement service?*
> 
> The following Mac notebooks have built-in batteries and require battery replacement service:
> 
> ...


If you want to do it yourself, depending on the model, it's not what I could consider "easy", but that's subjective, I guess (and doing it yourself voids the warranty, though that's likely no longer an issue if you're buying a used unit):


----------



## Maryann Christine (May 18, 2011)

Hi Amanda, I never had any problems with the Mac laptops and desktop computers I used at my old jobs. However, I had a disappointing experience with an older refurbished Mac that my husband bought for my personal use. It was an Apple iBook G4 laptop and the motherboard died. It would have cost too much to repair and we didn't have a warranty. The iBook might be older than what you were considering anyway, but I thought I should mention it. 

Now we have an iPad, but I really miss having a real keyboard. My regular computer is a desktop PC. If money weren't a consideration, I'd have a Mac laptop and desktop. I miss the Mac, and as I said, that refurbished iBook is the only Mac that ever died on me.


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks! I'm checking eBay and also looking into refurbs directly from Apple. I not loking at anything older than 2010.



phycel said:


> It is my PERSONAL opinion that you will get the mac and end up LOVING it. But again, that's on a personal level - some people end up hating them. Usually, if you're open to learning new things, then you'll end up loving the Mac OS X and the entire environment.


LOL, I seriously doubt it. Whenever I've used friends' Macs I've truly despised the experience. The only reason I want a Mac is to be able to publish direct to iTunes rather than using Smashwords as the middleman. The Mac is literally going to live on my desk for the sake of uploading and making price changes.  (And you can't use an iPad, unfortunately, or that's what I would get.)


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

That's all I use mine for too. (Even if mine is just a virtualbox machine). The good news is that once it's uploaded you can check stats and make changes from your normal computer by just going to this page: https://itunesconnect.apple.com


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Amanda Brice said:


> LOL, I seriously doubt it. Whenever I've used friends' Macs I've truly despised the experience. The only reason I want a Mac is to be able to publish direct to iTunes rather than using Smashwords as the middleman. The Mac is literally going to live on my desk for the sake of uploading and making price changes.  (And you can't use an iPad, unfortunately, or that's what I would get.)


LOL that's what my DH thought when he got an iMac for digitizing our old home videos. It would live in the guest room for videos only. And syncing with my iPod. Within a month it had moved from the guestroom and displaced our PC, and we never looked back. Using my sister's Mac and having our own for a couple of weeks to really learn it were two different things - danged near everything turned out to be easier on the Mac. Afterwards I tried a Netbook - wanted a small laptop and ignored DH's opinion that I should get a MacBook Air. I was wrong. PCs make me crazy now. And now I have a MacBook Air. (Still have the Netbook for that rare program that requires it - we crank it up maybe twice a year.)

But you may be right about your own case. I'd recommend the refurb with Applecare - Applecare being one of the few extended warranties I've heard "experts" on TV actually recommend. And one of the very few we actually buy.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm a big fan of Apple's refurbs (they come with the full warranty and are eligible for the AppleCare extended warranty) and the Mac mini and MacBook Air. My dh has the brand new Mini and my daughter has the Air and we've been very pleased with both.


----------



## Rene Folsom (Jan 2, 2013)

Just to resurrect the battery discussion really quick - I want to make sure you don't concern yourself about this.  Regardless of whether the model you get has a built in battery or a removable one, you won't need to worry about replacing a MacBook battery.  They last for-friggen-ever!  I have a 9 year old Apple PowerBook (their old, pre-intel laptop), and the original battery still lasts 1-2 hours... and it's almost a decade old!  The only thing that has gotten tricky with regard to that laptop is the charger connection.  Yes, the battery may still last a few hours, but charging it is a challenge.  However, newer MacBooks have a much better charger connection than the old ones.  My 2009 MacBook Pro model still has a perfect charger (I take care of it though).  And, the battery lasts about 4-8 hours, depending on what I'm doing.  Of course, if you're watching videos and stuff, it uses more battery life.  But, I just wanted to reiterate - don't be concerned with having to replace the battery... ever.  The battery will outlive the computer.  Trust me.

Good luck and let us know what you decide!


----------



## KellyHarper (Jul 29, 2012)

Agreed on the point that once I started switching to Apple products I began enjoying them more and more. I've had an iPhone since 2008 and have loved it. In 2012 I got a 2010 Macbook and have slowly transitioned to the Mac being my full time system. I even went so far as to install Mac on my PC (so now it runs Mac AND Windows, though I'll honestly say I have booted Windows a single time since I got Mac up and running). 

You said you have an iPad; if you have an iPhone as well you're going to be amazed at some of the features that just play nice with each other. It's so nice to have a one-stop-shop for all media (iTunes) and be able to sync everything between all of you Apple products (iCloud). If I add a contact via my Macbook, it'll appear on my phone before I can even open the phone to find it. Same with the calendar. Mountain Lion integrates facebook & Twitter along with a nice Notification center so it feels as though you can have Safari closed and still be connected via Social Media (you can also turn off these alerts if you need to). The Reading List in Safari is becoming one of my most used features as well. If there's something I want to read but should be doing something else (i.e. writing) I just save it to the reading list. Then one day in the future when I'm sitting in a line somewhere I pull out my phone and pop the reading list open and there's the article!

Sigh, I'll stop ranting on and on. I just wish I had a shiny new 27" iMac to play with in the office. Maybe one day this year


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

Quick question...

From my admittedly not-terribly-in-depth research it appears I can hook a Mac Mini up to an HDTV to use as the monitor. Does this work only for using it as an entertainment center or also as a computer?

I'm thinking that a Mac Mini is probably my best bet. I don't need a ton of computing power or anything, since I'll only be using it to upload books to iTunes Connect and maybe also stream movies.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> I'm a big fan of Apple's refurbs (they come with the full warranty and are eligible for the AppleCare extended warranty) and the Mac mini and MacBook Air. My dh has the brand new Mini and my daughter has the Air and we've been very pleased with both.


We replaced our daughter's iMac (which was our first one, about 5-6 years old) with a Mac Mini for Christmas this year. Got an inexpensive flat-screen TV to use as a monitor, DH was really impressed with it.



Amanda Brice said:


> Quick question...
> 
> From my admittedly not-terribly-in-depth research it appears I can hook a Mac Mini up to an HDTV to use as the monitor. Does this work only for using it as an entertainment center or also as a computer?
> 
> I'm thinking that a Mac Mini is probably my best bet. I don't need a ton of computing power or anything, since I'll only be using it to upload books to iTunes Connect and maybe also stream movies.


Yes, it's now our daughter's desktop computer. It does pretty much anything a Mac can do, as far as I can tell. He imported all the stuff that was on their old computer into the Mac Mini. They're happy with it.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

The mini can use a TV with hdmi input as a monitor just fine. Or use your current monitor from your PC (possibly with an adapter depending on what inputs it may have). You can also play movies from iTunes that way. The Mac Mini runs on the standard Mac Mountain Lion OS X, just like any other Mac. So it does what every other Mac does.


----------

